# Ariens 2016 Auto-Turn Fix?



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

I was just perusing the website: "Snowblowers at Jacks", looking at the new 2016 releases from Ariens.

Under the description of the 2016 machines and their features, I found the phase: 

"Re-Balanced Machine: The axle has been re-located on the frame to improve balance and performance of the Auto-Turn steering feature."

Ariens Deluxe 24" ST24LE 254cc Two Stage Snow Blower (2016) SnowBlowersAtJacks

Does this mean that Ariens listened to the outpouring of feedback generated on this forum and elsewhere (I'm sure), regarding frustration with Auto-Turn?

It appears the chorus of complaints was enough to convince Ariens to re-configured their line for 2016.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Interesting. I don't believe they mentioned this in their 2016 catalog or brochures. I thought they just painted the wheels black this year and changed their dash logo. The more I look at it seems like the wheels may be closer to the auger housing than previous years. Ariens may now have Toro balance. I guess they are not making a big deal because they don't want to upset people who bought the previous design and have them ask for a recall. Luckily I have not had any real issues with Auto-Turn (did feel some slight pulling over paver area w/the steel skid shoes) granted my blacktop driveway is relatively flat and is only a few years old.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Jack should be calling those 2017 models, not 2016. 
2016 models came out a year ago.
scot


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm really curious to see if this engineering change significantly affects Auto-Turn performance.

I don't fully understand what Ariens did. As CardioIII pointed out, it's possible they moved the axel closer to the bucket, which would alter balance, and presumably, Auto-Turn.

I asked my local dealer about the re-positioned axel, and he told me Ariens modified the chassis on their consumer models to achieve balance similar to their pro models. Apparently, the pro models had no issues with Auto-Turn.


----------



## magfer (Nov 5, 2017)

Agreed. I would like to know. If the issue is remedied then I will go with Ariens. However if not then another brand but the choice is extremely difficult. It seems a lot of people are tight lipped or trying to support Ariens out of brand loyalty. A lot of comments are made by users that do not face problematic circumstances like sloping, uneven driveways and/or very deep heavy snow as I face in Newfoundland Canada.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

It was fixed..Ariens moved the location of the axle starting with the 2017 model year, a year ago.
There have many pages of discussion over the past year..conclusion: its all good now.

Scot


----------



## McCallGuy (Sep 24, 2016)

I bought a brand new Pro 28 last fall. It’s my first Ariens machine (no brand loyalty complex). I have a fairly sloped driveway. We average 130”/year and last year was a pretty wet winter. I mention this to illustrate that I was able to put a good amount of hours on the machine, allowing me to form a somewhat informed opinion. I was definitely weary of the auto turn feature. After a year of running this machine- so far so good. It turns at the bottom of my uphill driveway really nice. I can turn the shoot and get the blower turned around and headed back up the hill in one nice quick motion. I’ll continue to give updates, but so far I am really pleased I spent the money on the Pro series. It will chew through 1 1/2 feet no problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighlanderNH (Aug 25, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> It was fixed..Ariens moved the location of the axle starting with the 2017 model year, a year ago.
> There have many pages of discussion over the past year..conclusion: its all good now.
> 
> Scot


Scot, It's all good now...except of course for the poor souls that purchased machines with Auto-Turn in model years 2014, 2015, and 2016. For many of those people, it's a real wrestling match each time they use their machines. 

I run a 2015 Platinum 24 SHO and for the most part, have few other issues with it. But also don't need a Gym membership, because on a 100'+ driveway in New Hampshire that has a slope and is not totally even pavement..it can be a real workout trying to get it to go straight. Yet on level grass or pavement it goes laser straight. Many others have said the same thing as you know. 

Forget the axel position redesign, third-party skids, correct tire inflation, or correct frame/housing alignment, etc..been there done that. 

IMO the real question is pure and simple, should there be "some type" of Recall on these affected machines? 

Thanks,
-mike-


----------



## Sprocket024 (Dec 23, 2017)

I have a new deluxe 28 sho 2017-2018 year model with the new axle placement. The auto turn works flawlessly with the stock steel skids. My driveway is relatively flat pavement


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm unclear on how the axle position & balance would affect how Auo-Turn works. 

But if just the front-rear balance of the machine does make A-T work better or worse, perhaps it could be tweaked a bit on existing machines? 

If they moved the axle towards the bucket, then the machine becomes more "rear-heavy", with more weight behind the axle, towards the handles. I wonder what would happen if some weight was added to the handles area of a 2014-2016 machine, to have more weight behind the axle (towards the handles). Similar to the effect, on balance, of moving the axle towards the bucket.


----------



## HighlanderNH (Aug 25, 2015)

McCallGuy said:


> I bought a brand new Pro 28 last fall. It’s my first Ariens machine (no brand loyalty complex). I have a fairly sloped driveway. We average 130”/year and last year was a pretty wet winter. I mention this to illustrate that I was able to put a good amount of hours on the machine, allowing me to form a somewhat informed opinion. I was definitely weary of the auto turn feature. After a year of running this machine- so far so good. It turns at the bottom of my uphill driveway really nice. I can turn the shoot and get the blower turned around and headed back up the hill in one nice quick motion. I’ll continue to give updates, but so far I am really pleased I spent the money on the Pro series. It will chew through 1 1/2 feet no problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"I asked my local dealer about the re-positioned axel, and he told me Ariens modified the chassis on their consumer models to achieve balance similar to their pro models. Apparently, the pro models had no issues with Auto-Turn."

You're lucky you avoided the fun and bought a Pro 28...as stated above, they didn't have problems with Autoturn.

-mike-


----------



## HighlanderNH (Aug 25, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> I'm unclear on how the axle position & balance would affect how Auo-Turn works.
> 
> But if just the front-rear balance of the machine does make A-T work better or worse, perhaps it could be tweaked a bit on existing machines?
> 
> If they moved the axle towards the bucket, then the machine becomes more "rear-heavy", with more weight behind the axle, towards the handles. I wonder what would happen if some weight was added to the handles area of a 2014-2016 machine, to have more weight behind the axle (towards the handles). Similar to the effect, on balance, of moving the axle towards the bucket.


After saying there was no problem with the design for 3 model years. They quietly moved the axle position (to reduce the weight over the front of the machine) and thereby reducing the probability that their overly sensitive auto-turn mechanism would not get "triggered" to turn right/left when the operator did not intend it to do so...under certain surface and slope conditions.

Or in the words of Ariens...
"Re-Balanced Machine: The axle has been relocated on the frame to improve balance and performance of the Auto-Turn steering feature."

Rather than place weight on or near the handles (potentially making the front of the machine too light) they should have reduced the threshold sensitivity of the auto-turn mechanism itself. I've always been a supporter of Ariens in the past but this was a blatant screw-up. One that they knew they had made...but decided it was more important to avoid a recall at all costs. Within 30 seconds the machine (2015 Platinum 24 SHO) can go from laser straight to making abrupt right/left turns, on its OWN. Many others have seen the same problem on their machines, this is a well-documented design flaw. Other than this significant issue with auto-turn, I like the machine...and that's the real shame.

-mike-


----------



## deblaikie (Dec 8, 2018)

*Auto turn*

Purchased Platinum ShHO24 in 2014. Wrestled with the machine for three winters. Auto turn was a real workout. Traded for a Toro HD 826. Good decision. Glad to hear the auto turn has been fixed but still a problem for owners of 2014-16 model years. Toro has triggers and is well balanced. Both Ariens and Toro make the best snow blowers on the market.


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

I bought a Platinum SHO 24 EFI in fall of 2017. No issues with auto-turn so far. I like it enough that I would avoid trigger steering. My place is flat though and I only need to clear paved surfaces and they're in good condition.


----------

